# Airless paint sprayer recommendation



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

Can anyone help with an airless sprayer recommendation? My current project is to paint an estimated 2000 sq. ft. floor joist in the basement overhead. I have to paint the second half next year. I also have several out buildings and barns to do. I intend on doing 3-4 projects a year. Is there a unit that can handle both heavy acrylic latex and finer oils, stains and finishes for woodworking projects? I am looking for something very reliable unit that does a good job and has good parts support. I see a wide range of units for up to $3000! Can I find something for around $500 that will meet my needs?


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

I believe the Earlex HV5000 might not be a bad idea (about $340). I bought one a little over a year ago and it worked great. The only question I would have is how much area you need to cover and whether you'd need a larger quantity supply capability. If the Earlex interests you, let me know as I used mine twice and haven't touched it since - probably was an impulse buy and I'd be willing to part with it.


----------



## TJU (Feb 16, 2011)

Airless sprayers are great for large projects like you are going to do. I would go into a paint store (like sherwin williams) and ask them what size sprayer you need for your intended uses and then shop around. I would recomend at least .3 gph and up to .5 gph. I would not recomend a sprayer like this for your shop for 3 reasons. It wastes a lot of finish in the piston and hose that need to be flushed out. It is harder to clean than a compressed air or turbine unit, and even though it is airless it still produces a good amount of overspray. I would feel comfortable with the Graco brand. Some places rent them out. Unless you are going to use it as a part of a buisness you could buy a turbine for you shop and just rent an airless for you big projects.
Tim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Are you wanting an airless, or just a sprayer that does not require a compressor? There is a difference? The self contained turbine HVLP sprayers like the Earlex do a good job. A friend has the Harbor Freight copy of the Earlex, we painted his house, and a barn with it no problem shooting latex house paint…


----------



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

Pete79 & dbhost: The Earlex looks like a nice unit. I was thinking I needed a larger capacity, to get away from filling the pot every 5 minutes, and to have the manueverability to work upside down with gun without the pot attached. Would the Earlex type work upside down? I also have a large old victorian home and several outbuildings to paint and stain. Would the Earlex type unit work with a longer hose? 
TJU: I quess its like anything else where 1 tool won't do it all. I have a Sherwin Williams and will check out. Your point is well taken on wasted material. I used one several years ago and it takes considerable amount of material just to get them primed. I spotted an Earlex5000 for $279 on the web and it would probably be worth that for my woodworking projects since they are smaller.
PS: My basement project alone looks like 30-40 gallons paint x 3 coats! 1 primer and possibly 2 finish. That's a lot of pot filling.
Can you buy a good airless for under $500?


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I tried a cheaper airless years ago, and it was a piece of junk. I actually never got it to work.
I ened up giving it way, and bought a Graco, which is a professional gun. They aren't cheap, but they do make a smaller one than what I have.

You might check this out.
http://www.paintsprayersplus.com/product/ZGS253958/Graco-390-Airless-Paint-Sprayer.html?meta=GBASE&metacpg=ZGS253958&utm_source=gbase&utm_medium=CPC&utm_content=&utm_campaign=ZGS253958

TJu was right, some places rent them. I( did that once before I bought mine. The cost is not bad at all if you don't need it much.


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think the Earlex would be too small for you given what you're describing intending to use it for. I can't imagine filling the canister that often!

My recommendation would be to rent a professional-grade sprayer given the budget you're trying to stay within. My guess is that you wouldn't be too happy with most sprayers for under $500 for what you're trying to do.

- Pete


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I would agree with Pete. You should use an airless for the sheer size of the projects you are doing. However, you will waste material due to overspray and what is lost in the line. Rent it. That way you don't have to fix it. 
HVLP is what you want for woodworking and finishing projects. Practically no overspray, easy to clean up, total control of the finish. Buy that. It's something you don't want to share with everyone.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a graco 490 st I've been using for 10 years now. If it broke down today I would buy another one tomorrow. I'm not saying there the best but I am saying I'm so happy with it I wouldn't even attempt trying a different one.

You can run anything through it, just need to buy the right tip. Its the only thing I use in my wood shop. I love spraying lacquer with it.


----------



## ChrisBunker (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought the Wagner 1700 that Costco sells for the exact same job as you. There is a pretty good discussion over on the Garage Journal, another Forum I am on.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32044

It's in your price range and it works really well. You don't need to spend big bucks on a commercial duty cycle capable unit. I have no regrets in purchasing mine.

P.S. In selecting a color for the ceiling/rafters, I decided on a dark flat brown, kind of like really dark coffee. White just showed every imperfection in the floor joists and flooring under layment. You'll see when you prime it.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

This gun will be perfect for upside down spraying and need to refill often.









http://www.spraygunworld.com/products/Astro/Astro%20Pneumatic%20-%202PG7S-10.htm


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

or the other option is this sprayer


----------



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

Chris Bunker:Read the whole GJ thread. Not sure that this pump is still available. Read another review that said the new ones are no longer the same piston pump? Are you happy with the brown in your basement. I was leaning toward white to brighten it up and thought it would contrast nice with my cobblestone walls?
Steven H:What Graco is this? I can't read the label?
PS: Strongly considering the Graco 390. The lifetime warranty on the drive and motor are appealing. Plus 3 years on parts. Local support at SW. SW is having a sale for $635. Mar. 15. Close to my original $500. Does anyone have any thoughts on using the home made storage solution of Motor oil and thinner along with a ratio? What is a whip hose?


----------



## ChrisBunker (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, I suppose you're right as far as getting one directly from Costco. I bought mine last winter. I did find the same one from another source HERE:, albeit a reconditioned one.
Another option on what looks to be a very similar version from Wagner is THIS:. More $$$ though, about $100 more than the retail of the 1700, which Costco had discounted down to $199, but the specs appear to be similar.

Re: Brown - yes, very happy with it. I too thought that the white would be better for light reflection etc, but after seeing a couple basement ceilings painted this way I got turned off because of the fact that it highlights every little nail poking through, and every little knot and imperfection. I considered Black but didn't like the "back stage" or "night club" feel it would give. The dark Brown I think is perfect.

As far as the light reflectance issue, for my down lights, instead of just tacking up the recessed cans, I built a very shallow(1.5") soffit of sorts that the cans mount in. I painted it white. It actually looks pretty cool and way more finished than just bare cans hangin up there.


----------



## ChrisBunker (Jan 28, 2011)

Found a better deal HERE:
$319


----------



## woody123 (May 7, 2009)

What about renting an airless, trying it, then deciding if you really need to buy. For that matter what you want to buy.


----------



## oldwoodman (Feb 4, 2009)

"Does anyone have any thoughts on using the home made storage solution of Motor oil and thinner along with a ratio? What is a whip hose?"

A mixture of oil and paint thinner should be used if your paint sprayer is going to sit for more than a few weeks between jobs. I use a ratio of 1 part motor oil to three parts paint thinner (or mineral spirits). Mix up about 1/2 or 3/4 of a gallon of this solution and stick the suction hose into the mixture. Let the sprayer circulate the mixture through the suction and return hoses for a minute. You will not be spraying this mixture through the long hose attached to the spray gun. This mixture lubricates the internal metal parts of the spray machine and greatly reduces premature corrosion of the metal surfaces.

I believe the "whip hose" is a short length (about 3') of hose that is attached between the spray gun and the long supply hose. The whip hose is more flexible and allows easier movement of the spray gun while you are painting.

I agree with the above suggestions about renting a spray machine for painting house, barns, etc. Unless you are going to be using such a machine on a regular basis, it is hard to justify the purchase price of a quality spray machine.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Its a Graco Ultra Max II 695
http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/UltraMaxII695

Here's $500 price range airless sprays
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/airless-paint-sprayers/equipment-supplies/painting/ecatalog/N-a54Zbky


----------



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

Chris Bo you know if the 1700 is the same as this 9150? Does your 1700 have valve to regulate pressure down? I was thinking this would be useful to help eliminate over spray as you try to get into the corners of the joists?


----------



## ChrisBunker (Jan 28, 2011)

The 9150 seems to be a little better model with slightly higher hp 5/8 vs 1/2 and subsequent higher flow at 3000 psi (.29 GPM vs .25 GPM). 1700 does have a pressure regulator of sorts - a slider on the side. There is no indication of what pressure you are actually running. You just set it so you get a good fan pattern and then paint. I am not sure how that compares with the Pro models for pressure regulation, but it works for me.


----------



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for all the feedback. Ordered a Wagner 9175 3/4 hp,50 hose, highboy stand, .019 max tip, 3000 psi, Factory Recon.. Cost was $295. 90 day warranty. Hopefully it will hold up to my limited use which won't exceed 50 gal. /year. The Graco's look like a great tool but it kind of makes me mad that for $700 they can't give you a highboy cart that cost them less than $20 to build. There highboy models runs about $200 more. Will follow up and let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

FYI - we also had our basement ceiling done in dark brown/green-ish color. The painter recommended against white also because the knots in the wood could show through. We've been very happy with the darker color, even with low ceiling height.


----------

